# aquariums on desks?



## James A E (Sep 20, 2004)

i just recently bought a 55 gallon aquarium, its a mircales aquarium, can i put it on my desk, my desk can take the 550 lbs. bit i was wonderign if i should do anythign so the aquarium dosent break or cause the deask to bow...


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm not sure..i'm sure you can get a stand for like 75 dollars

well serygo i got my stand for 75 dollars...i don't know where your from


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

stands arnt 75$, they are more like 100-150$ for a cheap one...
Its also 55x8, not 10.
Sorry....
It might be able to hold it.
Just make sure there is some good support.


----------



## James A E (Sep 20, 2004)

i meant with gravle and equipment and dcor its 550


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)

mine is on a desk, but its a heavy duty res desk for us destructive students, and my tank is less than half the size of yours... what kinda desk is it?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

dont risk it, just build your own stand and stain it to look nice


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I just bought a metal frame stand for 36 dollars for a 55 gallon tank. You're nuts to try and put it on that desk when a stand is so cheap. I doubt the desk can take that kind of weight either


----------



## James A E (Sep 20, 2004)

the desk weighs bout 200 lbs its pretty thick materal


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

what is it made out of?


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i got a 55 gallon sittin on my desk, fits perfect, not 1 mm to spare.


----------



## James A E (Sep 20, 2004)

its hard plywood... 3/4" got 3 supports that are 4' x 4' .... 2 on each end and one in middle


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

that might work, but I wouldnt risk it. I used cinder blocks and 2"x10"s. Doesnt look all that great, but I could care less. It will never fail.


----------



## neotekz (Sep 13, 2004)

i think u should be okay with that desk if it can really handle 550lbs, 55g tank will weight about 220kg witch is just under 500lbs.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

just get a stand. I bought a metal one for 60 bucks once. That way you do not have to worry about it.


----------



## neotekz (Sep 13, 2004)

last time i check at petsmart a metal stand for a 55g cost about 150 with tax, he lives in canada not the US. i'm thinkin of just building my own with some 4x4 and plywood when i get a new tank


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

neotekz said:


> last time i check at petsmart a metal stand for a 55g cost about 150 with tax, he lives in canada not the US. i'm thinkin of just building my own with some 4x4 and plywood when i get a new tank


Yes and at big als in Toronto it's 60 dollars for a metal stand for a 55 gallon. I know because I checked the price last week (and got a better deal somewhere else)


----------



## neotekz (Sep 13, 2004)

really, the big als here are a lot more expensive than petsmart. i bought a emperior 280 at bigals for 80 and saw it a few weeks later at petsmart for only 45. i go to petsmart for all my stuff now.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> dont risk it, just build your own stand and stain it to look nice










You can get a metal stand for very cheap. Don't risk denting or warping your desk with that size of tank.


----------

